# What age do they stop growing?



## NikkiB

Hi,
Was just wondering at what age our poos stop growing and have reached their full height? Lots of people are asking me if Samson will get much bigger as he's 6 and half months and i don't know the answer!


----------



## dmgalley

Jake is nine months and he just had a growth spurt. He was 12 inches at the shoulder and he us now 14. I am thinking he is just about done. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda

Lady stoped around 9 months or so.


----------



## DB1

I would say around 9 months too, so yes he is likely to grow a little more.


----------



## Janev1000

Both mine seemed to stop growing in height by 6 months. I thought Honey would take longer as she's a miniature but has been 14" for the past two months, so maybe that is her final height as she's now 8 months.


----------



## NikkiB

I've just tried to measure Samson but he just thought it was the best game ever with the tape measure!! Will try again when he's a bit calmer!


----------



## Marzi

I reckon that they stop growing up between 7 and 9 months, but then may take another 6 months to chunk up and fill out.


----------



## lady amanda

Marzi said:


> I reckon that they stop growing up between 7 and 9 months, but then may take another 6 months to chunk up and fill out.


I am still waiting for lady to fill out...my girl is so skinny. not unhealthy skinny, just really skinny


----------



## Marzi

lady amanda said:


> I am still waiting for lady to fill out...my girl is so skinny. not unhealthy skinny, just really skinny


Me too - Kiki is super slim, lucky dog - wish I was.
But our other dogs have always taken a while to settle into their adult weight.


----------



## lady amanda

Marzi said:


> Me too - Kiki is super slim, lucky dog - wish I was.
> But our other dogs have always taken a while to settle into their adult weight.


HAHA I wish I was too!


----------



## anneli

I was wondering the same thing Nikki as my little lady is only eleven weeks and people ask how big she will get. She is so tiny at the moment.


----------

